# Visio: Text über Verbinder anpassen



## MD1978 (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
 ich habe einen Verbinder mit Text. Ich möchte, dass der Text genau parallel oberhalb der Verbinders ist. Ich kann zwar über "Textblock drehen" den Text rotieren, aber das geht nur in 15 Grad Schritten. Ich möchte einfach, dass Text und Pfeil parallel sind.

 Irgendeine Idee?


 Gruss,

 MD


----------

